# My Apple snail's new polish coat



## HeyBluejay (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought I would share my little snail's new paint job with you guys. When I took him home from the pet store, his shell was badly eroded. (this was a few weeks ago) It has grown quite a bit since then, nice and healthy of course which made the not-so-healthy portion a bit more noticeable. After a bit of research, I discovered that you can protect these weaker areas with nail polish! Since I love nail polish, I figured I should give it a go. So here's my sweet little canvas! Her name is Zoombini, by the way;-)

I'll post some clearer images once she gets put back into her tank


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks pretty but not something I would do. I'd be concerned about what happens when it starts chipping off & I prefer the natural look of my creatures.


----------



## HeyBluejay (Apr 1, 2013)

shellieca said:


> Looks pretty but not something I would do. I'd be concerned about what happens when it starts chipping off & I prefer the natural look of my creatures.



Yeah, apparently it will last quite some time, but will need touch ups later down the road. I was just worried the erosion would worsen, and I didn't have a color to match her. I suppose it adds a little to her personality at the least.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Are you providing a source of calcium? I have a blue one who had some pretty major shell damage because she got out of the big tank & my Chihuahua though "OH LOOK A NEW TOY!" I added liquid calcium to her new tank & her shell in just a couple of weeks is almost completely regrown, you can barely see where the huge chips were.


----------



## HeyBluejay (Apr 1, 2013)

shellieca said:


> Are you providing a source of calcium? I have a blue one who had some pretty major shell damage because she got out of the big tank & my Chihuahua though "OH LOOK A NEW TOY!" I added liquid calcium to her new tank & her shell in just a couple of weeks is almost completely regrown, you can barely see where the huge chips were.


Of course ^^ this was the damage that had already been done at the petstore, her shell has been growing nice and strong since i've had her. I just wanted to protect the old parts from any extra accidental damage 

I'm glad your snail is recovering though! It's always scary when that type of thing happens.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

just checking some people don't know they need calcium. Sounds like she's in good hands.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My Cheeto (Spotted Tiger Nerite) would like this I think but I like how spotty he is. 

Nice work on the snail art! AHHAHAHA. Get it nail art snail art. I kill myself. 

Lemme see..... Swirled pinks and reds and whites and used a dotting tool for the flowers, simple blue background but what did you use for the branches.... striper or nail art pen or toothpick?


----------



## HeyBluejay (Apr 1, 2013)

Artemis said:


> My Cheeto (Spotted Tiger Nerite) would like this I think but I like how spotty he is.
> 
> Nice work on the snail art! AHHAHAHA. Get it nail art snail art. I kill myself.
> 
> Lemme see..... Swirled pinks and reds and whites and used a dotting tool for the flowers, simple blue background but what did you use for the branches.... striper or nail art pen or toothpick?


I used a striper  looking back I wish I had made them a little more wavy-looking.. Oh well! xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it looks so pretty! You're a good micro-artist! 

Not something I would do bc I too prefer natural but I think you did a wondrful job!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG LOVE IT!!!! I would totally do something like that ^.^ its AWESOME


----------

